# revolution remote switch on battery power



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I have one turnout/switch that is under a tree and fairly inaccessible. Does anyone have experience with the Crest Revolution wireless remote mechanism running off battery power as an option? I'm using batteries and the Revolution for running locos so already have the transmitter and receivers in locos. What would be needed to operate it and is it reliable and weather resistant? If so, what is right part number? I've seen what appears to be two different options on these, one numbered CRE 57074 and another REV 57008. They look the same but have different part numbers. Currently, I have an Ottawa inspired ground throw which works ok but I have to go through a fence and under a tree to throw it. I've thought about the choke cable version as well to keep it manual.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

CRE is the old Aristocraft number and this company is now long gone. REV is the company that makes the 2.4ghz line that Aristocraft had. So, these are the same parts, however, the CRE would have older firmware and rev would be the latest.


----------

